# Omeprazole in pregnancy



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am 7 months pregnant and my doctor has just prescribed omeprazole for my heartburn, which is really bad.
I just wondered if it is safe to take in pregnancy as i have read conflicting reports about it on the internet.
Can it cause any harm to the baby?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tweety,

Evidence suggests that there is no increased risk if omeprazole is used during pregnancy. It is licensed to use when pregnant. It usually isn't used first line and is reserved for more serious cases of reflux/heartburn but it shoudl be fine  Hope it helps and you get some respite from the symptoms in your last tri  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

HI maz,

Thanks for your reply, so its really safe then?.

I  have stopped taking it and managing to get by with gaviscon, but at least if i know its safe to use i may take some when the heartburn is really bad xx


----------

